# Hi, new here....



## kajsa (Jul 18, 2006)

I was referred here from another forum by someone telling me to read the story about "Squidget" but I'm having trouble finding any references to it. Am I in the right place? A little about my situation.....about 10 days ago I noticed a pigeon flopping around on the ground as we drove through an underpass. We pulled over once through and went back in. It was getting dark and was a bit hard to see but once in there we saw 3 other pigeons in the road, all dead. I picked this juvenile up and we brought him home. He cannot use his legs at all. He can move them and responds to stimulus but cannot put any weight on them at all; they simply collapse and splay out behind him. I took him to the Vet yesterday and had x-rays taken. The Vet saw what he believes to be a partial fracture (a "step-down", he called it) on the spine. He also saw many stones in the x-ray. He gave the pigeon a steroid injection and didn't hold out much hope saying that if there was no improvement by Wednesday then there would be no improvement. Currently, the pigeon is dragging himself around by using his wings which causes his wings to get bloodied. I covered the abrasions in gauze pads and taped them on in a way that allows him to continue to be able to flap his wings. When I got home from work today, however, he had bloodied them pretty badly. He doesn't eat on his own but readily accepts food when being force fed. He drinks well, and his droppings are good. The Vet said that his weight is good. I don't want this pigeon to suffer. I had mentioned on the other site that I may bring him in to be euth'd if no improvement was made. A very kind and caring person asked me to please read about Squidget and give this pigeon some time before resorting to euthanasia. So.....that's why I'm here. I want to do right by this pigeon. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yep, you're in the right place. as far as what's wrong with your bird, someone besides me will have to help you out. They have to help me sometimes too.  As far as "Squidget" I just went and looked and there are dozens of posts about him starting last year sometime. Go up to the top of the page and click on the "search". Type in "squidget" and all of the posts will come up. It's quite a story, some times funny, sometimes sad and sometimes gut wrenching but you'll love it. someone will be along soon to help you out with the pigeon you have. Don't give up on it yet. Welcome by the way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. If you will click on the link to search near the top of the page, type in Squidget, then click Go, there should be at least four pages of topics that have Squidget in them. I'd suggest going to the oldest one and working your way up to the more current ones.

Thank you so much for being willing to give this pigeon some time and to hopefully learn from the saga of Squidget.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. *If you will click on the link to search near the top of the page, type in Squidget, then click Go, there should be at least four pages of topics that have Squidget in them*. I'd suggest going to the oldest one and working your way up to the more current ones.
> 
> Thank you so much for being willing to give this pigeon some time and to hopefully learn from the saga of Squidget.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,
Unfortunately, it only gave this threads posts in reference to Squidget.  

* * * * 

Kajas,

Here is the link to the original 'Squidget' thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12318

Cindy


----------



## kajsa (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok, I see I need to give him more time. I'll start off by getting some calcium supplements tomorrow. My gut tells me that he's not ready to give up yet. Thanks, phyll (whoever you are ) for referring me to this site. Any suggestions as to how I can more securely bandage his wings to keep them from getting banged up so?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. I just got 4 pages again .. I'm talking about the Search link here on Pigeon-Talk that is located almost directly below the link to Private Messages. That one definitely finds 4 pages of posts. I think you may have accidentally gotten the Search This Thread link instead.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hmmm .. I just got 4 pages again .. I'm talking about the Search link here on Pigeon-Talk that is located almost directly below the link to Private Messages. That one definitely finds 4 pages of posts. *I think you may have accidentally gotten the Search This Thread link instead.*
> 
> Terry


I think you're right Terry. 
I just tried it again & got all the pages as well. Sorry.
Can I blame my blunder on the heat?  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I think you're right Terry.
> I just tried it again & got all the pages as well. Sorry.
> Can I blame my blunder on the heat?
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

Nothing to be sorry for .. and .. I KNOW the heat you have is much worse than here, so I'd certainly accept that as a reason for just about anything  

Terry


----------



## kajsa (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there a specific type of calcium that I should use for the pigeon? I went to the local Health Food store and bought powdered coral calcium but I'm not sure about the dosage. I also have some Prime Vitamins (concentrated vitamin, mineral, amino acid supplement) that the Vet dispensed for my Parrot, should I use them on the pigeon as well in conjunction with the calcium or would that be too much? I "walked" him around the yard this evening, trying to simulate him walking, and when I let him go on his own I did notice that a few times instead of completely dragging his legs behind him he actually pulled one up into a crawling position, something I've not seen him do before.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

No, you are fine with the calcium you have. Ditto with the vitamins.

He's weight is good, so you are starting from a good place. Can you tell me if there is any damage to the feet? Or is it just weakness?

Also about the wings. I'm not sure you can do anything about them right now. Just keep them bandaged and clean.

Can you tell me, is there any movement in the feet at all?


----------



## kajsa (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you Alvin. There doesn't appear to be any visible damage to his legs or feet. He can move his legs......he uses them......his right one particularly, to weakly kick at me when I am cleaning him. There is definitely movement. The problem is putting weight on them. They pretty much just collapse when I try to stand him up on them. He will not grasp on to anything but his toes can move. Do you have any idea as to how much of the powdered calcium he should be receiving daily? I don't want to overdose him. He still will not eat on his own but readily accepts the food when I feed him. His eyes are so nice and bright, aside from his inability to walk he looks and acts healthy. If anyone knows of a feral pigeon friendly Vet in Northwest NJ I would gladly take him in for another opinion.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to how much calcium. I would suggest a pinch or so a day. Remember to also feed him a pinch of grit ever 2-3 days too or he may have trouble digesting the seed. And in this heat, make sure he is getting plenty of water. Tap water will do.

To be honest, I would be worried about the spinal injury more then anything. The Stones in the X-Ray? where were they? If it's in the crop (Gullet) then they may be part of his normal digestion method. Birds lack teeth, so they injest small pebbles to assist in grinding down food. These eventually grind down themselves, and pass through the digestive tract.

From your post, I figure you are in New Jersey?
http://www.toolady.com/vetrefer/states/newjersey.htm

That is a list of Avian Vets in your state. If you are not near one, I would suggest calling them, and filling them in on what you have gotten so far. Also call your vet and see if you can get the X-Rays. It might save time and expense if you go to the Avian specialist loaded for bear....so to speak.

I would get those X-Rays to a specialist sooner rather then later.

Keeping my fingers crossed....

PS: if there is movement in the feet, then you may not have to worry about Neurological damage. But you have to get it checked out first. It only makes sense when you think about it.


----------

